# Trying to find friends, activities for my Mum Torre del Mar, Nerja, surrounding areas



## mewlimania (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

My (retired but still fit and able) Mum lives in the uk mostly but is currently in the Torre del Mar area. She's out there for all of September and her sister was supposed to be joining her but has cancelled, so my Mum is out there on her own and she is starting to go a bit stir crazy but doesn't want to give up and fly home. She has asked me to try and find out if there are any social clubs or activities in the area for her to fill her time and hopefully make some friends. She loves dancing in particular but I think she would try lots of things. She has a car so she can travel.

Any advice would be appreciated  and yes I did tell my Mum I would post on here, I have her blessing. She is just not very tech savvy. (well neither am I but I'm having a go!)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Your Mum could try the Phoenix Social Club, which meets in Torre del Mar every Tuesday lunchtime. They used to use a room above Supersol but have just moved to the Restaurante La Vega which is very close to Mercadona in the centre of Torre, at the western end of town. They organise trips and other events and she may see something she'd like to join in with in the What's On section of their website. I'm not a member but occasionally go on a trip to Gibraltar with them, and they're a friendly bunch. Just click on the link below.

Who We Are

If she pops into the office of some of the larger estate agents in Torre, Buy a Home Spain or Casa & Terreno, for example, they will have all the local free magazines available which will have details of other organisations and activities taking place in the area.

If she likes dancing, would she enjoy Zumba classes? They have them at the Vals Sport Centre just opposite the Hotel Mainake and she may be able to get a temporary membership there.


----------



## mewlimania (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks so much, will pass the info on


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

We are having a forum get-together in the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadena at 7pm this coming Tuesday, 15th Sept, where she will get much useful info.

Personally, I am into dancing (modern jive, or CEROC), and there are three venues I will be attending when I come out on the 14th Sept.

Wibs


----------



## mewlimania (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Wibs thanks for the info, I'm not sure if Mum will want to drive that far of an evening but I will ask her. Could you tell me where the three venues for the modern jive are? That is right up her street!
Thanks again,
Laura


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

mewlimania said:


> Hi Wibs thanks for the info, I'm not sure if Mum will want to drive that far of an evening but I will ask her. Could you tell me where the three venues for the modern jive are? That is right up her street!
> Thanks again,
> Laura


There are several venues. Check the Venues tab of the JiveSpain website for current details.

The Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadena also hosts the week-long Costa del Jive major event, twice a year. The next one, which I will be attending, is 8th - 15th Nov. This event is incredible with lots of workshops to choose from during the day (Modern Jive, Double Trouble, West Coast Swing and Bachacha), and great events every evening including fancy dress, gala dinner, al Fresco dancing at the Marina, and practice for the flash mob we do in the Benalmadena Marina during one afternoon and so much more! Details at the Costa Del Jive website.

Wibs


----------



## mewlimania (Sep 10, 2015)

That sounds brilliant, thank you very much for all your help!


----------

